# Awesome find



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

More like several awesome finds. Went to the flea market today and bought more in one day than I had for the past two years!

Two, two man saws both perfect condition only $15 each. 
Broadaxe for hewing wood with handle, $10.
Medium sized Adze with handle, $8.
Grinding stone (no chips) with everything but a stand to sit it on, $1.
and a manual sausage grinder cause it was only $3.

Started my Easter off awesome. Who said great deals can't be found?


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I love a good flea market.


----------



## SixGun (Apr 10, 2012)

lilmissy0740 said:


> I love a good flea market.


"Good" being the key word. +1 though.


----------

